# Rider's question about tipping in-app



## Sally1 (9 mo ago)

Hi, I hope someone can advise. 

I always tip in the Uber app, but I am starting to think the drivers may not receive their money. 

I read that the driver only gets the tip after rating the rider. What if the driver does not rate? What would happen to the tip I sent to Uber? 

I'm a relatively new rider, only 20 trips. I tip every driver 20-40% through the app. I don't always receive a rating and have never received a "thank you". 

Now I am starting to think the in-app tip feature is faulty...?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I am an ex driver, and a current frequent paxer.
I ALWAYS tip in cash at the end of the ride, and at LEAST $5.

I don't do food .... If i want restaurant food, I want to sit down and have a meal (even if it's just a burger). The only food I get delivered is pizza, and that is rare.

But, I feel that a tip is a gift from me to you. It doesn't need anyone's knowledge, permission or processing. I don't want the IRS or your boss to know - if you do, that's up to you. It is a gift from me to you and NObody else's business.

But I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sally1 said:


> Hi, I hope someone can advise.
> 
> I always tip in the Uber app, but I am starting to think the drivers may not receive their money.
> 
> ...


Drivers have to rate the passengers on Uber. We don't have a choice. We cannot continue to work until we rate you. I don't know where you heard we only get the tip if we rate. Whether we get the tip or not, I think it's fair to say we don't really know the answer to that. Obviously it goes through Uber first before coming to us so there's always the possibility it somehow doesn't. I personally always send a "thank you" if the passenger tips. I think most drivers try to do the same although it is up to each individual driver


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Sally1 said:


> Hi, I hope someone can advise.
> 
> I always tip in the Uber app, but I am starting to think the drivers may not receive their money.
> 
> ...


when drivers ends the trip, the rating pop up appears, so driver has no choice but to rate the passenger. It’s compulsory,

sometimes the driver doesn’t see the tip notification. And may only see it when they see their days total. To
Send a Thanks, it can be glitchy, it takes me 2/3 attempts to make the button work.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Sally1 said:


> Hi, I hope someone can advise.
> 
> I always tip in the Uber app, but I am starting to think the drivers may not receive their money.
> 
> ...


Be assured that all drivers truly appreciate tips even when we're not able to acknowledge it through the app.


----------



## Sally1 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for all the replies. I should mention it's not that I want to be thanked, it's more of a confirmation of receipt. It seems unusual that none of the drivers thanked, even when they were so friendly and gave me 5 stars and the tip was pretty big. I guess in the future I should only tip cash if I want to be sure the driver receives it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Sally1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I should mention it's not that I want to be thanked, it's more of a confirmation of receipt. It seems unusual that none of the drivers thanked, even when they were so friendly and gave me 5 stars and the tip was pretty big. I guess in the future I should only tip cash if I want to be sure the driver receives it.


Welcome to the forum and thanks for stopping in
There isnt any actual evidence that uber keeps tips 
We sure do appreciate any kind of a tip as
long as it's not how to drive from the back seat
Although as others have noted the "thank rider for tip" button is very glitchy.. 😉


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

I have had several tip notifications show up 7 - 15 days after the completed ride but most show up immediately. I always hit the, "thank you" button regardless of the size of the tip or when it shows up. Without them, I doubt I could continue to drive RS.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

A tip is like a 'thank you'.
And there's nothing like saying it face-to-face.
Hand it to him. Watch her eyes light up, hear the heartfelt 'thank you.'
You BOTH feel better.

Win/win


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes, tip in cash...for all the reasons mentioned above. The jury might be out on whether Uber intentionally steals tips or if they just incompetently "mishandle" some, but their little valid questioning that Uber's algorithm takes every data point and massages it in their favor. For example, reporting in app tips as income lets them artificially inflate their calculated average earnings. This will in the end decrease driver pay rates and decrease bonuses offered because Uber can show that drivers are earning more. It would probably also show Uber that you as a pax are willing to pay more and your upfront pricing will creep up. Uber is known to consider demographic data in setting your price.

And regarding the rating, Uber sometimes delays when a driver/passenger rating posts to your account to attempt to anonymize it so you might not know which driver 1-starred you if that happened. 

Bottom line: Uber is a shady shady outfit from top to bottom. The less data you give them, the better for everyone if you're going to use them at all. Lyft is worse in everyway, btw.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> A tip is like a 'thank you'.
> And there's nothing like saying it face-to-face.
> Hand it to him. Watch her eyes light up, hear the heartfelt 'thank you.'
> You BOTH feel better.
> ...


Cash isn't always an option to people. I rarely have cash on me. Let's keep the topic on how to ensure the tip feature is working correctly.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I rarely have cash on me.


That's easy to fix. 
Know how?
I can help with specific directions if you like.


kdyrpr said:


> Cash isn't always an option to people.


Sure it is. Why isn't it? It IS still being printed and distributed, ya know.


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> That's easy to fix.
> Know how?
> I can help with specific directions if you like.
> 
> Sure it is. Why isn't it? It IS still being printed and distributed, ya know.


If folks are forced to take Uber for a corporate account, many aren’t reimbursed for cash tips & they’re forced to “tip in the app.” I hate saying that because now it does sound like a lie, but look, I hate Uber too, and don’t want to use this, but I also don’t want to have to explain to the expense report people that view cash tips as “excessive.”


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

lxlsamiamlxl said:


> I have had several tip notifications show up 7 - 15 days after the completed ride but most show up immediately. I always hit the, "thank you" button regardless of the size of the tip or when it shows up. Without them, I doubt I could continue to drive RS.


Riders have 30 days to rate you and leave a tip. That's usually the reason for any delay. Some people aren't in the app regularly and don't get to it until the next time they request a ride.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

You sent driver a tip in the app. They probably got it, but who knows. 
The driver sent you a thank you for tip. Driver assumes the app passed it on, but who knows.
Point is the whole app is glitchy af, and no one has any idea why it works only some of the time.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

*Spam.....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PoorerThanAdui said:


> If folks are forced to take Uber for a corporate account, many aren’t reimbursed for cash tips & they’re forced to “tip in the app.” I hate saying that because now it does sound like a lie, but look, I hate Uber too, and don’t want to use this, but I also don’t want to have to explain to the expense report people that view cash tips as “excessive.”


I had such an account once. They did not pay tips, any tips, on ANY thing.
I tipped anyway.
And 'hid' the reimbursement in other areas.

Or, as I told an accountant once with questions; "There is more than one way to skin a cat. I WILL be reimbursed for all my company expenses - even the ones that you disallow IF they are legitimate. It's your job to catch me. Right?"

I was told by 'the boss' once to "get this filing to the court before they close". I pointed out that it was 3:45 and that I would be hard pressed to make it there before 5pm. He said, "I will pay the speeding ticket ... just get it there."
Okey dokie.

I parked in a loading zone and made it. When I got out there was a ticket on the car. Cost $55. 
I submitted it for reimbursement. Declined. I explained the situation, Declined. My boss wrote a memo. Declined.

I went to the stationary store and paid cash for a toner refill. $75. Submitted for reimbursement. Approved.
I took the toner back and got refunded.
EVERYBODY is happy.

And, I tip no matter who is paying the bill.

Oh, the extra $20? Was THEIR tip to me for the trouble.


.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

IMO uber does not steal tips. With that said cash is always better. Uber does indirectly steal tips by overcharging customers who in turn don't tip their drivers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> IMO uber does not steal tips. With that said cash is always better. Uber does indirectly steal tips by overcharging customers who in turn don't tip their drivers.


Uber counts on ants like you.
Make money on you.
Howz it feel?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

You can also tip in the app while you are on your trip, also it will show up to the driver after the ride is finished.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Uber claims "drivers keep the full tip" yet they'll still take the same percentage of the fare which has gone up from 25% to around 40% now days. For examples rider paid $36.74 I got $22.38 including a $4.79 tip. That's 60% of the fare I got still, nothing more.
1/3 less of a trip rider paid $24.94 no tip I got $13.69 that's even worse I got just under 55% uber took 45%+.
3rd trip example back similar to the first but with no tip rider paid $38.90 I got $21.26 just under 55% again.
4th bigger tip $50.67 rider pays, $28.65 goes to driver.
5th trip ooh a $7.74 surge charge rider pays $38.96 what do I get? 20.96... not even 54%.
Maybe they add the tip back in but Uber is taking way too much of most fares around here it appears to be 45%.This is all going on while they also add in a 55 cents "fuel surcharge."


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

It's been an average of 50% or less here in Tampa since Upfront Pricing started. The bonuses were making up for it, but the last two or three nights I've been getting one 20 minute $4 base fare after another and saying no.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> Cash isn't always an option to people. I rarely have cash on me. Let's keep the topic on how to ensure the tip feature is working correctly.


Neither FUber nor GRyft drivers have any control over how the app functions. Cash is king.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Sally1 said:


> Hi, I hope someone can advise.
> 
> I always tip in the Uber app, but I am starting to think the drivers may not receive their money.
> 
> ...


I've been an Uber driver for 6+ years and over 11,000 trips. I have never even for one second suspected Uber was stealing my tips. However, I do appreciate cash tips because the reporting of those for tax purposes is a grey area. Uber must report the tips I earn through the app on our 1099s. 

As of a few years ago Uber is a publicly traded company, so if they were stealing tips, it would not go unnoticed, by their auditors. 

Drivers in big cities like New York, Los Angeles, Dallas, Houston can take one ride after another from the time they log on to when they log off. Usually, they receive their next ride before the current has finished. I would guess if you live in a major metropolitan area that is the reason you aren't getting thanked. I don't live in one of those areas, so in between trips I have a lot of down time. That is when I go back and do my thank yous. However at the end of the day, when I finally log out of my app, I'm done. Like a horse heading back to the stables, the only thing I'm thinking about is getting home.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

In app tipping just shows FUber / GRyft what a passenger is truly willing to pay for the ride. As as passenger, why would you want to share that info with them? In app tipping is bad for drivers AND for passengers.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Sally1 said:


> Hi, I hope someone can advise.
> 
> I always tip in the Uber app, but I am starting to think the drivers may not receive their money.
> 
> ...


App tips end up as taxable 1099 income. Cash tips, however, “can” be viewed as non-taxable gifts.


----------

